# Alternate Hive Shapes



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone using Stewarton Octagonal Hives, Warre Hives, Round Hives, or Dodecahedron Hives?

Looking for photos or plans of alternate hive designs.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Highwoods John said:


> Dodecahedron Hives?


I would like to see one of those.

Keith


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

George Fergusson posted a couple of pics a while back
go here

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/

scroll down to the pics beginning with "hex"
looks impractical but "kool" none the less

Dave


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

*Dodecahedron Hive*

Follow this link

www.metrogreenbusiness.com/archive/article.php?issue=25&dept=49&id=531


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Highwoods John said:


> Anyone using Stewarton Octagonal Hives, Warre Hives, Round Hives, or Dodecahedron Hives?
> 
> Looking for photos or plans of alternate hive designs.


I have a Warré, into which I have just introduced a swarm. They seem to be doing the right things.

Plans for hTBH and Warré on my site... and lots of pictures!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is a better picture of the dodecahedron hive.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenofthesun/3676583264/in/photostream/


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm working on cube hives, no conclusions or pictures yet.


----------



## bumbleman (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is a PDF of a book devoted to the Stewarton Hive.


----------

